# Wheel of Time series?



## Kennith E Perry (Jul 18, 2014)

I love Game of Thrones, I think HBO has done a great job translating the novels into a series and I think that the same could be done with Wheel of Time. I think there would be too much story to make WOT into a movie. What does everyone think, would Wheel of Time make a good series or movie?


----------



## PlotHolio (Jul 21, 2014)

I would like to see more fantasy TV shows in general, but I think producers consider them worthy of funding. There aren't many of them, and some are pretty bad. Game of Thrones is the exception. Hopefully its success will lead to more good adaptions.


----------



## BronzeOracle (Nov 19, 2014)

I think the success of GOT depends a lot on (1) heavy politics with fantasy literally on the fringes (2) lots of sex and violence.  I wonder whether a more magic/monster based story like WOT would be as successful, much as I love it!  Of course Lord of the Rings did end up fantastically successful but I think it was largely due to the incredible passion that Peter Jackson and his wife had for the story, they did a huge amount of work pre-production to get it off the ground.


----------



## Steerpike (Nov 19, 2014)

I think a more magic/monster based fantasy would do just as well, provided it had similar levels of sex, violence, and drama. WoT may fall short a bit in that regard, at least for something that achieves the level of popularity of Game of Thrones.


----------



## Incanus (Nov 20, 2014)

Surely it could only be done on HBO—that way they could show all that risquÃ© knee-dandling!


----------

